# Fire wood & moose at moose camp - picture



## bogydave (Sep 26, 2013)

Got lucky & will have meat in the freezer.
Firewood for next year


----------



## lukem (Sep 27, 2013)

Moose...it's what's for dinner.  Looks like the wood shed is getting more decoration too.  Nice job Dave.


----------



## DuelburnJake (Sep 27, 2013)

Nice Moose! I was a sub permittee on a hunt here in 2011. Moose is delicious! Unfortunately they keep lowering permits issued due to moose heard health.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 27, 2013)

Eat well this winter Dave.


----------



## Todd 2 (Sep 27, 2013)

That thing looks like a horse hanging there man,lol  
Heak of alot more meat than the deer that hang from my tree.
Never ate moose before Dave, what do they favor in flavor, or is it a taste of its own ?

Todd


----------



## rideau (Sep 28, 2013)

I thought I was going to see a snap of a moose wandering into your camp....


----------



## bogydave (Sep 28, 2013)

Todd 2 said:


> That thing looks like a horse hanging there man,lol
> Heak of alot more meat than the deer that hang from my tree.
> Never ate moose before Dave, what do they favor in flavor, or is it a taste of its own ?
> 
> Todd



Taste less gamey than deer.
Has it's own flavor.
Compared to deer & elk, moose is the better tasting. IMO


----------



## f3cbboy (Sep 28, 2013)

nice. did he walk right up to the camp??


----------



## DaveGunter (Sep 28, 2013)

f3cbboy said:


> nice. did he walk right up to the camp??



Saw a moose and her calf ON the trail coming down Tuckerman's ravine on Mt Washington last month.  Cow was on one side, calf on the other, had to wait for them to move on because we didn't want to get between them...must have waited 20 minutes...even had the hound dog with us.. I don't think she could have cared less...ended passing by them...must have been less than 10 feet


----------



## NYLumberjack914 (Sep 28, 2013)

Awesome kill Dave. Enjoy that meat.


----------



## begreen (Sep 28, 2013)

Where's the beef??


----------



## osagebow (Sep 28, 2013)

Way to go Dave!


----------



## bogydave (Sep 28, 2013)

f3cbboy said:


> nice. did he walk right up to the camp??



 Had one come near camp but was unable to see the brow tines.

I called, 
this one answered, 
came to within 75 yards, 
saw 3 brow tines. Legal size. (spike fork, 50" or 3 brow tines on one side)
About 1/4 mile from camp.


----------



## btuser (Sep 29, 2013)

Moose are a lot like firewood.  While everyone else sits around and enjoys it, all you can think about was how much work it was just to get it out of the woods and into the house.

You have my respect.   Moose huntin' ain't deer huntin'!


----------



## Stax (Sep 29, 2013)

bt...great analogy!


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 29, 2013)

Nice story! Love it.

Moose hunting in Eastern Quebec is like religion. Bow season just started, riffle is in 2 weeks.

A


----------



## bodhran (Oct 11, 2015)

Got one this week. First in a few years.


----------



## ozzy73 (Oct 23, 2015)

How many pounds of meat do you actually get from an animal like that ?


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Oct 27, 2015)

That is one huge head.  

I've never learned to hunt...but would like to some day.  Need more time!


----------



## kennyp2339 (Oct 27, 2015)

Wow - awesome pics - love that pic of 1999 Yamaha big bear 350? what ever you do, don't get rid of that quad, those where imo the best machines ever built, 5speed, shaft driven, super low first gear, turn knob lever for reverse. All the newer ones are automatic and crap (I own a 2009 grizzly 700)


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Oct 27, 2015)

I also would have preferred my 2011 griz 700 was a manual and not belt drive, but the system has been flawless for me.


----------

